# What's your favourite soda?



## TheGuyIsBack

O yeah!


----------



## scwtlover

Dr. Brown's Black Cherry


----------



## Reddington

Can't buy it out here, but I sure do miss it.


----------



## Wizard

I haven't had it in years but I still fondly recall *Kickapoo Joy Juice* from my college days.


----------



## jackmccullough

Diet Coke.


----------



## TMMKC

^+1. I don't drink much soda, but when I do it's almost always Diet Coke (No Diet Pepsi!). I prefer it from the fountain vs. can. For some reason, I love to get one at Costco...great ice!

I use ginger ale as a mixer on occasion. Occasionally, I will get Light Minute Maid lemonade if I am at a Sonic or McDonalds.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

Does baking soda count?


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> Does baking soda count?


If that's what you prefer to drink


----------



## Miket61

I grew up on Frank's Black Cherry Wishniak. I think it's made by Canada Dry now.

Living in Atlanta, I'm practically required to drink Coke products. I was happy when they bought Barq's, because it now isn't hard to find.

But they also bought Mad River, a company whose products were similar to but better than Snapple or Nantucket Nectars. They ruined them in about six months by turning them into some overcomplicated hippy-dippy Ben-and-Jerry's thing.


----------



## Mr. Sandstad

Selters, Pellegrino, or whatever. It does not matter which brand. Particularily with a bit of Whisky or Cognac.


----------



## Helvetia

Coca Cola!


----------



## cdcro

coca cola from mexico, made with cane sugar...yum :icon_smile:


----------



## NZNorm

L&P (Lemon & Paeroa) - New Zealand's favourite!


----------



## Relayer

TheGuyIsBack said:


> O yeah!


I could enjoy a bottle of Pommac right about now.


----------



## cosmotoast

Jolt cola,made with pure sugar, no corn syrup!
Cosmo:drunken_smilie:


----------



## msphotog

Do you remember the Jolt Cola Slogan? "All the Sugar and Twice the Caffeine!"
I'm a Diet Pepsi man myself.

Mark S.


----------



## TMMKC

For a very short time, Snapple made carbonated sodas. I loved Cherry Lime Rickey....but it's been at least 12 years since I've seen it on grocery store shelves.


----------



## epfunk

dr. pepper... if beer doesn't count.


----------



## IvanG

Mountain Dew Code Red and normal Coke.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Canada Dry ginger ale.


----------



## Preu Pummel

ONE favorite soda is difficult. I suppose the ONE must be COKE because it is ubiquitous and tastes good.

However, I went to LA's Soda Pop Stop store years ago and purchased one of every bottled soda they had (100+) and then tasted them over a few weeks, usually 2 or 3 a day.

MOXIE (an old fave, but weird taste)
BLENHEIMS HOT-HOT (gingerale winner, but VERNORS for mixing with whiskey)
RED ROCK (soda for hot days with a light taste)
WEINHARD'S orange Cream
STEWART'S Key Lime
KEMPER Root Beer and Grape
YOO-HOO (is this a soda?)
and probably the fave, but not made any more...

KENTUCKY NIP (raspberry mint)

This was done 7 years ago, so the sodas might have changed in the mean time. I haven;t had any of them for over 3 years.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

Preu Pummel said:


> ONE favorite soda is difficult. I suppose the ONE must be COKE because it is ubiquitous and tastes good.
> 
> However, I went to LA's Soda Pop Stop store years ago and purchased one of every bottled soda they had (100+) and then tasted them over a few weeks, usually 2 or 3 a day.
> 
> MOXIE (an old fave, but weird taste)
> BLENHEIMS HOT-HOT (gingerale winner, but VERNORS for mixing with whiskey)
> RED ROCK (soda for hot days with a light taste)
> WEINHARD'S orange Cream
> STEWART'S Key Lime
> KEMPER Root Beer and Grape
> YOO-HOO (is this a soda?)
> and probably the fave, but not made any more...
> 
> KENTUCKY NIP (raspberry mint)
> 
> This was done 7 years ago, so the sodas might have changed in the mean time. I haven;t had any of them for over 3 years.


That's is an amazing story. :idea:


----------



## Eljo'sTrent

*Budwesier in the can or Guinness. Don't drink soda*

Might as well snort straight sugar.


----------



## Mr. H

Club soda with a couple of splashes of Roses's Lime Juice is my favorite. Very refreshing and just a subtle hint of tart sweetness.


----------



## flaminjo

i prefer sprite..!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Verner's. (Go Wolverines!)​


----------



## jazzy1

If I can get them I love Blenheim Ginger Ale Old #3 Hot. 

In second place is Coke Zero. When I was in Italy the Diet Coke tasted different, in a very good way, than the Diet Coke here in the states. Coke Zero tastes almost exactly like that.


----------



## Jovan

If I had to choose, it would be a tie between Mexican Coca-Cola (REAL SUGAR!) and Virgil's Root Beer. Virgil's is, hands down, the best root beer I have ever had. They've won awards for good reason.

https://www.virgils.com

They now have "Real Cola." I look forward to trying that as another Mexican Coke alternative (Jones' Cane Sugar Cola is a little flat in taste).


----------



## CPVS

Cherry RC. 

Followed by RC.

Followed by orange cream soda (whatever brand can be found, if it can be found at all).


----------



## JohnRov

Natrona Bottling Company's Red Ribbon Cherry Supreme. They're a tiny, 2-person operation here in Pittsburgh. They use cane sugar to sweeten and dry ice to carbonate.


----------



## NumberSix

Coca-cola (Mexican if available). 

In certain situations, Dr. Brown's Cel-Ray or Manhattan Special is required.


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

BIG K Sparkling Water. Nothing but bubbles and water....and estrogenoids from the plastic container. And it's cheap: a very important quality for someone who owns several hundred neckties.

Sometimes I add lemon, or aloe vera juice, or green tea, or a drop or two of vanilla.


----------



## Penang Lawyer

I don't like soda at all however, will drink a root beer about once or twice a year. I'd rather have a milk shake from a good soda fountain.


----------



## JerseyJohn

In the summer, I love Gerolsteiner, but strangely, I lose my taste for it as soon as the weather turns cold. I'll start buying it again around May.


----------



## Mannix

I don't drink soda too often, but when I do I like root beer.


----------



## eagle2250

Ginger Ale...diet, of course!


----------



## Clay J

Although I don't care for it myself, Pepsi is coming back out with their real cane sugar Pepsi with the old school logo soon. Apparently they are doing the same with Mountain Dew.
I thought we were trying to become more healthy?
Or was it their terrible marketing campaign?


----------



## bbcrock

Everyone and I mean EVERYONE who I respect in my company and my clients, if they drink soda at all, drinks Diet Dr. Pepper. And they always react the same way, "Oh! I thought I discovered this."


----------



## Jovan

Clay J said:


> Although I don't care for it myself, Pepsi is coming back out with their real cane sugar Pepsi with the old school logo soon. Apparently they are doing the same with Mountain Dew.
> I thought we were trying to become more healthy?
> Or was it their terrible marketing campaign?


You're right, large amounts of sugar _aren't_ good for you in any case, but real cane is at least somewhat better than that over-processed high fructose corn syrup. It also tastes better and doesn't leave as much of a syrupy feel in the back of the throat. There is no comparison.


----------



## epicuresquire

Definitely Orangina.


----------



## bonjob

COCA COLA here in Philippines!
haha. it's delicious. but don't drink too much.
you might get UTI. remember, it's a carbonated drink. :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Threadman1891

1974 vintage TAB.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

Pepsi is quite nice actually. Having one right now.


----------



## Cruiser

I seldom drink them but when I do I like Dr. Pepper. As I type this I'm sipping Jack Daniels which I guess doesn't qualify as a soda, whatever that is. We don't use that terminology down South. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Mad Hatter

For something with sugar (and haven't had one in years), Ribena Spark from UK, or a local grocery chain's pink grapefruit Italian soda water. Sugar-free; either Pepsi Max or Diet Dr. Pepper. All-time favorites were Wink and Pepsi Light.


----------



## the420skipper

Harpoon Root Beer. The previous suggestion of Orangina is tempting as well, but I always considered it more of a sparkling juice than a soda, since it has pulp. I guess it really is a soda, though.


----------



## Miket61

bonjob said:


> COCA COLA here in Philippines!
> haha. it's delicious. but don't drink too much.
> you might get UTI. remember, it's a carbonated drink. :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


In very rural portions of the United States, there's a condition called "Mountain Dew Teeth." Mountain Dew is a citrusy flavored carbonated drink that apparently is the sole beverage of choice for some poor children.

The result of having all that sugar wash over their teeth regularly is such horrible decay that they give up on brushing their teeth at all because it hurts too much.


----------



## rlp271

Julmust! My family is pretty Swedish, so when we can get Julmust around Christmas, it's a very nice treat. It's only really sold in Sweden and Norway around Christmas, so it's kind of a limited thing. Other than that, pop isn't really my thing. Maybe Barq's from a keg, but that's about it.


----------



## vnvnvn2000

Lorina sparkling sodas (their bottles are pretty!)- My favorite is their Blueberry Lemonade 
Orangina 
Dr Pepper (second that!) 
Jones Soda (interesting flavors and the packaging sucks me in) 
Hansen's Raspberry Cream Soda 
Mitsuya Melon Cream Soda (my Japanese favorite)


----------



## spudnik99

Squirt
Dr. Pepper
Jarritos Tamarind Soda


----------



## Piscator

Jovan said:


> If I had to choose, it would be a tie between Mexican Coca-Cola (REAL SUGAR!) and Virgil's Root Beer. Virgil's is, hands down, the best root beer I have ever had. They've won awards for good reason.
> 
> https://www.virgils.com
> 
> They now have "Real Cola." I look forward to trying that as another Mexican Coke alternative (Jones' Cane Sugar Cola is a little flat in taste).


Agreed...I'm also partial to Virgil's Cream Soda when I can find it.

For you Dr. Pepper fans, you can always go for Dublin Dr. Pepper (out of Dublin, TX)..the oldest Dr. Pepper bottling plant in the world. They use pure cane sugar, and the taste is outstanding. A visit to their plant is worth the drive if you're ever west of Ft. Worth.

Tom


----------



## RebelLaw

I am a big fan of good old fashioned Barq's. Especially in the bottle.


----------



## Jovan

Just a reminder, you can find real sugar Pepsi and Mountain Dew in their "Throwback" versions in stores now. Sadly they have no plans to keep real sugar a permanent fixture, but I've lobbied them by email to keep it. It's so much smoother, less acidic, and without much of a syrupy feel at the back of the throat.


----------



## Sousaphil

Diet Dr Pepper is the soda I'd choose if I could only drink one brand.
Diet Mtn. Dew is a distant second.


I also appreciate what Coke Zero is doing, especially their marketing campaigns. Quality creative.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Piscator said:


> For you Dr. Pepper fans, you can always go for Dublin Dr. Pepper (out of Dublin, TX)..the oldest Dr. Pepper bottling plant in the world. They use pure cane sugar, and the taste is outstanding. A visit to their plant is worth the drive if you're ever west of Ft. Worth.


As a kid, quite a long time ago, I was treated to Dr. Pepper whenever my uncle would visit. It was exquisite. When I grew up enough to buy it myself I found that it just didn't taste the same. I attributed that to HFCS. So, a few years ago I discovered that I could order some Dublin bottled DP and did a side-by-side tasting. As much as I wanted to proclaim victory for sugar and a rediscovery of my youth, I could barely taste the difference. Oh, well. Saves a ton on shipping :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Joho

scwtlover said:


> Dr. Brown's Black Cherry


Oh wow, what a coincidence!

My better half and I happened across this soda about a month ago at Wegmans and thought it to be delicious. Unfortunately the liter bottles cost a little bit too much at my local Shop-Rite, and we were discussing this just yesterday.


----------



## empress3663

sprite and coke! who wouldn't love coke? i've been drinking that since i was three. =)


----------



## nicklord1

Fruit rio
Vanilla coke
Moutain dew


----------



## Lebewohl

Sprecher sodas flavored with honey. I also like Boylan's sodas a lot.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

I wish Mexican Coke were available in the Netherlands


----------



## Jovan

Do they use HFCS there too?


----------



## MTM_Master?

Good ol' fashioned milk and water is all I need. Let me know when this comes out in a soda form.


----------



## Pr B

*Canada Dry*

Canada Dry's diet ginger ale is what I keep coming back to. Perfect by itself, or for mixing with cranberry juice, Jameson, or Pimm's No 1.


----------



## Moleskin

Dublin, Texas Dr. Pepper

Once you've had it, you can never go back to the regular kind.


----------



## Jovan

Another member said in this same thread he couldn't taste the difference. I definitely can taste the difference between HFCS and cane sugar Coca-Cola or Pepsi. I haven't yet tried Dublin Dr. Pepper, but I need to.


----------



## Ideality

Being a Navy brat, Ramune reminds me of my childhood and going off base in Japan. It's part taste, its a simple citrus beverage, and part experience because the opening mechanism to the bottle is a bit of a gimmick.


----------



## fenway

Boylan's Creamy Red Birch Beer

but tough to find in the Boston area.​


----------



## Piscator

Jovan said:


> Another member said in this same thread he couldn't taste the difference. I definitely can taste the difference between HFCS and cane sugar Coca-Cola or Pepsi. I haven't yet tried Dublin Dr. Pepper, but I need to.


I can definitely taste the difference...I also like the fact that you can get it in 8 oz bottles, which, for some reason, just makes it better in my book


----------



## Jovan

I find glass bottles lend a cleaner taste than plastic or aluminum as well.


----------



## DPC3

If you are allowed to choose sodas in an genre I think Vietnamese preserved lemon soda would be my favorite. Ever since I left Orange County California I have not been able to find it. If anyone knows of a place in Minneapolis advise me . . .


----------



## Pr B

*Vietnamese Foodstuffs*

A quick Google reveals at least three Vietnamese grocery stores and at least 10 Vietnamese restaurants in Minneapolis alone. I would imagine even more in St Paul, given the Hmong population there.


----------



## sowilson

Diet Dr. Pepper for me too !

Vernors would be my second choice.


----------



## anglophile23

Inka Cola-big in South America


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

Jones Blue Bubblegum. Very nice!


----------



## sucitta

Manhattan Special (coffee soda)


----------



## KCKclassic

I'm a pepper!

The new Red Bull cola is interesting too. I'm not as big a fan of it as regular Red Bull, but it is a great cola....and therefore great with rum!


----------



## Jovan

... basically the same thing as Jolt Cola? (The official soft drink of the elite hacker!)


----------



## KCKclassic

much better than jolt cola, as I recall. The red bull product uses many natural flavors, and truly delivers a classic cola taste. I am fairly sure the amount of caffeine and other stims isn't as jacked up as traditional (trad?, lol) red bull. It should be noted that in Germany the drink was flagged for having trace amounts of naturally occuring cocaine in it coming from, of course, the coca leaf.


----------



## Jovan

Uh-oh. Does drinking it make me a cokehead? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## KCKclassic

doubtful, but just to be careful, it might be wise to abstain if one would be facing a pre employment drug screen.


----------



## Suitably_Yours

I don't drink soda...unless there's vodka in it :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## philidor

Fever tree tonic mixed with Bombay Sapphire Gin.


----------



## harland

For right now? Black cherry Fresca.


----------



## Acct2000

either root beer or Vernor's Ginger Ale


----------



## Padme

A good ginger ale or Perrier water. Ginger ale for husband.


----------



## beanball21

I love me some Mr Pibb


----------



## Bermuda

Guarana' from Brasil


----------



## Coleman

beanball21 said:


> I love me some Mr Pibb


Man, why'd you have to drop out and start making pop so early?

Dude doesn't even have his degree.


----------



## green_isle

none. its for kids.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Canada Dry Diet Ginger Ale. I drink it hand over fist. :aportnoy:


----------



## beanball21

Coleman said:


> Man, why'd you have to drop out and start making pop so early?
> 
> Dude doesn't even have his degree.


Ha, I like Dr. Pepper probably just as much.


----------



## sause

Dang That's Good - Butter Scotch Root Beer. It's like drinking liquid candy.


----------



## Coleman

beanball21 said:


> Ha, I like Dr. Pepper probably just as much.


I should note that's a Mitch Hedberg joke, not an original of my own. :icon_smile:


----------



## Shoe Fly

Bermuda said:


> Guarana' from Brasil


Excellent choice.

Has anyone tried Ale8One from Ky? It may appeal to those who like their caffeine.


----------



## AnthonyF27

I don't drink soda all that often, but I'm actually big on Cherry Coke. 

Otherwise, can always go for some Beverly .


----------



## Jovan

green_isle said:


> none. its for kids.


So you have to post in a thread about soda just to say this?


----------



## Laxplayer

Shoe Fly said:


> Excellent choice.
> 
> Has anyone tried Ale8One from Ky? It may appeal to those who like their caffeine.


Ale8 is pretty good. My friends from Lexington love it. They bring back cases whenever they go home to KY.


----------



## Aegis

Reddington said:


> Can't buy it out here, but I sure do miss it.


I tried Sundrop for the first time visiting relatives in Tennessee this Summer. I brought back a couple cases.


----------



## Baywulf

I am partial to Cherry Coke.


----------

